# MMA for xbox



## smyrk (Sep 25, 2009)

Has anybody played MMA yet. ive got Ufc 2010 and dont think much to it so was just wondering if MMA is much better


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I very much doubt it will be. am not a gamer but a huge fight fan. Have seen clips of both on various forums and shows and ufc looks far superior. The mma game is based on the 'strikeforce' show and although a big company, have no where near as much money to invest into such an enterprise


----------

